# Need a good 5.1 home theater system



## Sreekumar14378 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, I have a budget of Rs 30000 for the Home Theatre.


1) While purchasing the same, what all things i should look for.
2) Wi-fi feature is needed.
3) Blu-ray or DVD player ( Which one I should go for ?)
4) Does players players play a important role in the outup.( For eg- blu-ray player will have an advantage ?)
5) i have zeroed in Sony BDV-E4100 5.1 Blu Ray Home Theatre System. 
Kindly provide suggestions. Thank You


----------



## Minion (Jan 4, 2017)

Sreekumar14378 said:


> Hello, I have a budget of Rs 30000 for the Home Theatre.
> 
> 
> 1) While purchasing the same, what all things i should look for.
> ...



I suggest this
Yamaha Home Theater Package Yht-196: Amazon.in: Electronic

Why do you need wifi capability in Home theatre?

You should definitely go for blu ray player.

Yes,Blu ray offer much better PQ than DVD honestly DVD is outdated.

How large is your room?


----------



## Sreekumar14378 (Jan 5, 2017)

1)I thought Wi-Fi feature would be a good feature in the future and also we can use it like a chromecast for streaming and stuff ..

2)I will go with blu-ray player.

3) 210 sq.ft (HALL.. Rectangle shape)

4) Hmm will check Yamaha today in a showroom.Thanks 

5) Does JBL has a good sound as compared to both of these ..
Cinema 510 - JB

I dont know if this a noob question ..

Yamaha has a output of 600W and Sony has 1000W. So sony will such sound better right ..?? 

If you can share some knowledge on which factors to look out while choosing a Home Theater, it would be helpfull.


----------



## Minion (Jan 5, 2017)

Sreekumar14378 said:


> 1)I thought Wi-Fi feature would be a good feature in the future and also we can use it like a chromecast for streaming and stuff ..
> 
> 2)I will go with blu-ray player.
> 
> ...



3)600 watts is more than enough for your room size.

5)That JBL speaker is only 5.1 speaker does not have audio video receiver.



Power is only one factor but more power doesn't mean better sound quality it also depends on types of speaker/Drivers,Quality of amplifier used 

Please go through this to know about various components in home theater system and what they do.
Home Theater System Planning - What You Need To Kno


----------

